# How to make wood rings



## APBcustoms (Jul 31, 2014)

First I take a scrap piece or a cutoff and I make a ruff square





Next I drill a hole slightly smaller than my ring size
It helps to hold the piece with a vise.









Once I have my squared drilled I go over to the sander and start rounding my piece the best I can and try to make it even



 

From there I sand by hand and round the corners and that takes forever. Lastly I spray on lacquer and then flip and rotate and spray the other side. Then I let dry and it's done














Still more manly than hairsticks @Tclem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 31, 2014)

That's very cool, Austin. Makes me wish there was a way to get them on a chuck though, holding by the inner diameter, so it could save you some headache.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah but these hair sticks are paying the car note and baby food

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 31, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> That's very cool, Austin. Makes me wish there was a way to get them on a chuck though, holding by the inner diameter, so it could save you some headache.



I believe @BangleGuy sells chucks specifically for rings I'll probably get one eventually


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

I use my pin chuck that I make calls with

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have always been interested in these, but, how long to they usually last?


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 31, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have always been interested in these, but, how long to they usually last?



Not a dam clue made one yesterday and two today

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 31, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have always been interested in these, but, how long to they usually last?


Until you get divorced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 31, 2014)

It does look like @BangleGuy sells these, but it will have to wait before I can drop that kind of cash on two mandrels and then kits too... Unless there is a 50% friends of woodbarter discount I'm unaware of? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 31, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> It does look like @BangleGuy sells these, but it will have to wait before I can drop that kind of cash on two mandrels and then kits too... Unless there is a 50% friends of woodbarter discount I'm unaware of? Lol



oooooooooo i like that idea


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2014)

Or, a couple of us could buy Austin the stuff he needs and in return he could make rings for us at no charge for 5 years or so; we could sell them for big profits and retire the south of France. What a deal for Austin he doesn't have to buy any equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wombat (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't make rings, but I've had lots of occasions when I've needed a perfect circle. I thought you might be interested in how I do them. 
So I went out back and took some pics. From start to finish it took me 15 minutes. 

Started with a piece of jarrah, drilled and roughly cut my 2 rings


 

 


The magic wand. A scrap bit of pine with a 1/4 bolt (preferably one without too many threads) . Clamp it as shown, as the piece takes shape just tap front edge closer and closer to the sander until you're happy with it.


 


Since you're making different size rings, you'll need a bushing.


 

 

Now we're ready for the ring.


 

 

Finished with a 2.5 mm wall

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2014)

You can turn a tapered spindle to hold in a chuck or jam into the morse taper of the lathe... You can turn just about any size ring using that. If you're really ambitious, you can create a little jam chuck for each ring that barely engages the inside or outside diameter... That gives you access to the inside and outside if you reverse the ring halfway through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 31, 2014)

wombat said:


> I don't make rings, but I've had lots of occasions when I've needed a perfect circle. I thought you might be interested in how I do them.
> So I went out back and took some pics. From start to finish it took me 15 minutes.
> 
> Started with a piece of jarrah, drilled and roughly cut my 2 rings
> ...




Well dam someone always shows you up on here hahaha. Great way to make rings might have to test it out thank you for taking the time to show me a easier way


----------



## Tclem (Jul 31, 2014)

I made this by drilling a 3/[email protected] hole and mounting it on pen jaws turning the outside and finishing it. The pen jaws sit inside about 1/4" so you can finish more than half of the inside. Turn it around and finish the other half of the inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------

